# Other Surprises on TV?



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello Everyone:

I wouldn't call myself 'oblivious' but apparently, I am. I just found out that Prison Break was cancelled, ER aired its final episode, and a few other programs have ended their run. is anyone else as clued out as I am? How the heck are they going to resolve Prison Break in a 'few' episodes? Incidentally, most of my internet 'leisure' time is spent right here, reading ehMac posts. So, that means???:lmao:
Ciaochiao


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ciaochiao said:


> I just found out that Prison Break was cancelled


It's about time.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Perhaps but...*



Lars said:


> It's about time.


Perhaps there will be something else better to take its place however, watching it and the reruns of any of the 'it' shows, beats the hell out of watching the hour long news casts of abductions, murders, and of course, more of our troops getting killed by whatever over wherever. For me, to stay sane in this world, we need absolute fantasy rubbish. And from my view, there's already a lot of that rubbish still running strong.

Does anyone know what is going into that time slot? It had better be good for Global!
CC


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, Bob and Doug are coming back to Global as an animated series. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Enjoy


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Hahahaaha!!*



winwintoo said:


> Well, Bob and Doug are coming back to Global as an animated series.
> Enjoy


Are you serious Winwin? That was hilarious. I'd almost forgotten about those two. Boy, i also had almost forgotten that beer bottles used to look like that! How old are those videos? THAT was comedy. I'm not sure what they're putting out there now, but i miss the old laughs. guess I'm just an old fogey now who loves Bob and Doug Mackenzie, hey?:lmao::lmao:
CC


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Margaret, I would rather see SCTV come back once again .............. or at least see all of the old series once again.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, I would rather see SCTV come back once again .............. or at least see all of the old series once again.


Just get the available DVD sets - that's what I did. Now SCTV is on the air, anytime I want.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good idea, Doug. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Personally I will miss Corner Gas.

Now if we could just lose Lost, Survivor and American Idol


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Survivor and American Idol" I can do without, but I do watch Lost. I shall watch the last episode of Corner Gas as well. A Canadian classic.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Moi aussi*



Dr.G. said:


> "Survivor and American Idol" I can do without, but I do watch Lost. I shall watch the last episode of Corner Gas as well. A Canadian classic.


I'm completely with Dr. G on this. i love to watch Lost if for nothing else but hear Sawyer's new nicknames for everyone. And although i do watch AI sometimes, i wouldn't be heartbroken if it left the air. i have never been able to sit through a single episode of survivor OR the Amazing race. I really, really don't get those shows at all!

What do you guys think of Flashpoint, Fringe, Southland? Any other new ones out there I should be but am not yet watching? Did ANYONE watch the Sopranos when it was still running?
CC


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ciaochiao said:


> What do you guys think of Flashpoint, Fringe, Southland?


I love Flashpoint. Watch every ep.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Could be something...*



Lars said:


> I love Flashpoint. Watch every ep.


I didn't care for it when I first started watching. Last week's episode really got me though, and the lead actor, can't recall his name right off my head, had so much sincerity in his voice and demeanor, I was really enchanted - in the traditional sense of the word. 

What do you think of Fringe or Southland? I'm not sold on Southland yet but Fringe gets a bit interesting at times. I like Joshua Jackson though, so it makes a difference to me; watching a fellow Canuck make it to the big time, but NO ONE, will ever catch William Shatner. William Shatner is the Dr. G of sci-fi land!!

Any other shows? Comedies included.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Lost interest in Survivor years ago. 

I enjoy AI for the most part - have to grit my teeth through parts - but still keep watching. 

Have never watched Lost, Corner Gas or The Sopranos - I've heard they are good - may just buy the collections and watch them that way. 

Fringe WAS interesting - but it jumped the shark about a month ago and I've mostly lost interest. 

Southland looks promising - I'll keep watching for a bit longer - see where it goes.

Flashpoint - I haven't been watching - but maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Huh!*

That's funny what you say about Fringe KC4. My youngest is my TV companion. He has watched the last few episodes and decided that it was "too ridiculous" to even believe. He stated that at least in shows such as CSI-type shows, the way they solve things aren't really that efficient but the show deals with things you can believe. Hmm, so you think that too - about being a bit far out there.

You should absolutely watch the Sopranos. I have it as a gift from my kids for my birthday, 2 years ago. i've never seen writing as sharp and symbolic. I was very, very impressed but unfortunately, didn't start watching it until it was into the last season. i ALWAYS miss the boat - the same in your WAI thread!!:-(

As for Lost, well, um, if you haven't been following the outlandish story line, i'm not sure you'll enjoy it all that much tuning in now. But rent the 1st season. If you like it, then you can always get the set.

As for AI, yup, you're right on with that 'gritting' the teeth part. How do you like the new judge - Kara (Cara), whatever?
CC


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have also gotten reinterested in 24.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am finding more and more that nothing outside of the HDTV channels holds any interest for me any longer.

Normal digital TV just pales in comparison and I love the commercial free world of Oasis, Equator, National Geographic, Discovery, Rush and the like. So very many intriguing programs from around the world and here in Canada too.

I can hardly wait until the Food Network goes HD. Yum!


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Noooo!!*

The Food network in HD? I get hungry watching lousy old CBC's 'Great Canadian Food Show' with Carlos Rota. i love the look of that scallop in the lead in shots. Scallops are my favorite seafood. Yes, yes, I know Dr. G, they're a plenty where you are. My birthday is in June (hint, hint!!)

As for 24, I watched it for a while when it was on AE but I got a bit turned off by everyone going to the 'dark side' and more than that, if I missed an episode, I felt so lost. What attracted you back to 24 Dr. G?
CC


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I enjoy Amazing race after ducking it for years....like the interactions and back stories. The mother and son combo this year are doing well and he can only communicate by sign language. Many enjoyable twists and turns and some neat places they go to. It brings a on the ground look at dozens of unique cities and regions.

Long time Survivor fan but its harder now with Idol - again back stories and unlikely outcomes...last year in particular 51 year old science teacher won both the main prize and the $100,000 most popular prize.....and his two co finalists were the least likely pair to ever make it through.....especially the Marilyn Monroe look a like whose real job was .....pin up girl.  !!???
One clever girl.

I like them because they can't be scripted and some of the blindsides are hilarious.
Now 3 years in a row powerful alpha players with an immunity Idol in their pocket were taken out completely by surprise.....they could have used the immunity that night....they thought they had the situation figured out....and bye bye.
Same thing this week for the third time in a row.....I must admit I was surprised at this one.

Some of the settings ( Palau !!! ) are fabulous and some very tough ( outback Australia ) the people really lose a ton of weight and some get hurt. It's no cake walk. 
Humans are strange in a mix of tribe and personal gain and nothing shows it up better than Survivor.

Dr. G you might try the last few Amazing Race episodes as it's easier with fewer teams and there are some interesting pairs left. Enjoy the locations at least..
It is the top show in its class for reason...took me a while to realize that.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks for the heads-up, MacDoc. Still, I watched Amazing Races for about 10 minutes and did not get into the show. My only two regular shows are 24 and Lost, which I watch with my son, and The National, which I watch nightly with my wife, along with Saturday Report and Sunday News, all on CBC. I find that I am watching TV less and less these days.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"William Shatner is the Dr. G of sci-fi land!!" I like watching reruns of the original Star Trek series.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I was an avid fan of The West Wing ................. as well as Hill Street Blues ............ St. Elsewhere ............... All in The Family ........... MASH ............. etc, etc. If I had a dollar for all of the minutes I have spent watching reality shows these days, I could not buy a couple of lattes at Starbucks.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I like the first three - writing was good and entertaining......always more consistently entertaining that reality shows but never has the jaw dropping unexpected that you simply cannot write successfully into fiction and be believed.
That's the attraction for me.
An illiterate single mom with no training becoming a recording Star in a few short years.
A telephone salesman with a love of opera and bit of training on is second world wide hit.....for OPERA,!!!!???? and his debut watched by millions with tears in their eyes......
It's rare.....but those moments are incredible. 

When it's unscripted human drama and emotion.....priceless.

It's one reason I prefer True Stories of the ER over ER.
The latter is good, the former is unbelievable......but true...that's the magic.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ciaochiao said:


> That's funny what you say about Fringe KC4. My youngest is my TV companion. He has watched the last few episodes and decided that it was "too ridiculous" to even believe. He stated that at least in shows such as CSI-type shows, the way they solve things aren't really that efficient but the show deals with things you can believe. Hmm, so you think that too - about being a bit far out there.
> 
> You should absolutely watch the Sopranos. I have it as a gift from my kids for my birthday, 2 years ago. i've never seen writing as sharp and symbolic. I was very, very impressed but unfortunately, didn't start watching it until it was into the last season. i ALWAYS miss the boat - the same in your WAI thread!!:-(
> 
> ...


The episode/scene that jumped the shark for me and the teen was where the elder scientist (whose character I enjoy) was holding /stroking this giant paramecium (or something like that which was normally microscopic - but not this one - about the size of a small, flattened cat) It was, of course, a puppet but the movement it made was so obviously fake that we both burst out laughing. Reminded me of those little fun fur strips with wiggle eyes glued to one end. When you stroked them they would undulate. :lmao: 



Dr.G. said:


> I have also gotten reinterested in 24.


I watched it a little bit, but never got into it, despite being a KS fan.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My son was the one who got me hooked on 24 and Lost. I got him hooked on the last season of The West Wing.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Sadly*

After reading some of the 'ayes' for West Wing here, I am so sorry that I missed its run. I'm not sure what I was watching instead but i do know that everyone around me spoke very highly of its value/content. I'm not sure how many seasons it ran but i'm guessing I can find it at the local rental store and watch it this summer. 

i know this sounds completely un-ehmac but does anyone here find Desperate Housewives comedic? I realize that it's a glitzy soap but over the past year, my daughter (11 now 12), watched it and I never thought of it as anything I'd watch. But after a few episodes, I actually found myself wondering what next week would contain. I'm also wondering why it is that I always 'tune in' for a 'hit show' very close to the end of its run. Does anyone have any theories? 

oK, so what else have I missed and need to tune in before it's over as well?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

ReGenesis was terrific.....comes around in replays but I'd recommend the full set.

Well done, set in Canada, top notch cast. Very engaging. Consistently high ratings. Several awards.

Hulu - ReGenesis

Good info and sources here

ReGenesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One of my favs over the past few years


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"ReGenesis was terrific ...." I strongly agree, MacDoc. Educational as well as enjoyable.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Hulu?*



MacDoc said:


> ReGenesis was terrific.....comes around in replays but I'd recommend the full set.
> 
> Well done, set in Canada, top notch cast. Very engaging. Consistently high ratings. Several awards.
> 
> ...


MD, are you saying that we CAN get HULU here? I've tried a few times and have been 'told' that it's only available to the US. Wow, that would be great if we did get HULU. I shall take a look at ReGenesis. Anyone care to weigh in on why I seem to tune into 'hit shows' close to their end?
CC


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

ciaochiao said:


> MD, are you saying that we CAN get HULU here? I've tried a few times and have been 'told' that it's only available to the US. Wow, that would be great if we did get HULU. I shall take a look at ReGenesis. Anyone care to weigh in on why I seem to tune into 'hit shows' close to their end?
> CC


Don't know but I do know when I find a program on PBS that I really like; They run a month of begging and somehow the program never reappears. Two that come to mind; "Heartbeat" and "May to December". Also would not mind seeing "Bless Me Father" again.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

ciaochiao said:


> Hello Everyone:
> 
> I wouldn't call myself 'oblivious' but apparently, I am. I just found out that Prison Break was cancelled, ER aired its final episode, and a few other programs have ended their run. is anyone else as clued out as I am? How the heck are they going to resolve Prison Break in a 'few' episodes? Incidentally, most of my internet 'leisure' time is spent right here, reading ehMac posts. So, that means???:lmao:
> Ciaochiao


If you like Prison Break, then you might be blown away by OZ, airing in reruns on HBO.Canada. It's kind of like what Prison Break could have been if they hadn't taken out all the foul language, sexuality and violence from prison dramas. It's Prison Break with balls.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

ciaochiao said:


> MD, are you saying that we CAN get HULU here? I've tried a few times and have been 'told' that it's only available to the US. Wow, that would be great if we did get HULU. I shall take a look at ReGenesis. Anyone care to weigh in on why I seem to tune into 'hit shows' close to their end?
> CC


You can get Hulu here if you download AnchorFree. I watched the season opener of Rescue Me a few days ago, even though it doesn't air in Canada until tonight.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

For the most part I loathe "reality" shows as pointless, petty humiliation-fests that belittle, not celebrate, the human spirit by playing up the uglier sides of human nature. I'm speaking mostly of shows such as "The Bachelor" et al, degrading to watch as well as degrading to be in.

But I have followed (and enjoyed) Public Broadcasting's unique "take" on reality shows (which I assume Knowledge or someone has aired up here, or most of you have seen via PBS channels on your cable system) such as "Frontier House" and "Manor House" -- genuinely insightful and inspiring "time machine" trips. My wife and I also made a concerted effort to watch "How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria?" because we like Gavin Crawford, John Barrowman and "The Sound of Music" (and because it's more like a civilised and tasteful "Canadian Idol.")

Once I find a show I actually like, I stick with it forever. I'm still watching the original "Law & Order" and enjoying it, and don't care for semi-fantasy shows like "Lost" where it's soooo easy to lose the plot if you dare miss an episode. Thus you would think "Heroes" would be right up my alley, but just like Babylon 5 and Battlestar Galactica before it, you'd be wrong -- too melodramatic, trying too hard to straddle the line between serious drama and soap opera, and too over-complicated to where you cannot catch back up if you miss a few weeks.

"ReGenesis" was excellent, one of the best Canadian shows we've seen, and we do have a soft spot for "Corner Gas." It's as hokey as Red Green, but you know what? Some of us love that stuff. Pure unadulterated entertainment.

We "dip into" shows that others recommend, like "Dexter" (no thanks) and "Psych" (I liked that one!) but I'm surprised at how many shows are out there today that you would HAVE to own the box set to even UNDERSTAND, let alone ENJOY. Bring back "The Tick," I say!

Speaking of animation, we are currently catching up on "The Simpsons" after years of ignoring it because it's paired up with "Family Guy," certain episodes of which we can watch dozens of times and still enjoy. Ditto for "Futurama," which is 10 times better than the Simpsons ever were (and we are really re-enjoying The Simpsons).

Apart from my never-miss agenda of The Daily Show, Colbert Report, Countdown (MSNBC) and Rachel Maddow (love her!), about the only shows I will change plans to avoid missing are "Torchwood" (which is everything I railed against above, but somehow it works for me) and of course "Doctor Who." Now there's a show I've been watching faithfully since the early 70s, and it's still a thrill.

As for SCTV (which someone mentioned), I was a HUGE fan way back when, and I do have some of the box sets, but I'm disappointed that we haven't really gotten the early days stuff yet -- or is that starting to come out now? The first boxed sets were all the Cinemax/NBC stuff which is good, but I want to revisit the earliest Global/CBC days of the "Indian Head" UHF test pattern ...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Ah yes, the Moe Green dialing for dollars days with Harold Ramis. He was no longer a regular part of the cast after the move to Allarcom studios in Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chas, I enjoy watching The Daily Show and the Colbert Report. SCTV was a classic Canadian TV show until NBC bought the rights and Americanized it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I''d be careful with Hotspot on Leopard - VersionTracker has info.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Yup*



fjnmusic said:


> You can get Hulu here if you download AnchorFree. I watched the season opener of Rescue Me a few days ago, even though it doesn't air in Canada until tonight.


OK, I'll go look that up! How the heck do people 'find out' about these things? I can barely do a functional internet search on a known topic such as edition and editors for certain well known bodies of literature! I just hope that AnchorFree works for Tiger because that's the OS I usually use.



fjnmusic said:


> Ah yes, the Moe Green dialing for dollars days with Harold Ramis. He was no longer a regular part of the cast after the move to Allarcom studios in Edmonton.


Is Red Green's real name 'Moe Green'? I thought Moe Green was the guy on The Godfather who was 'offed while getting a rubdown?'



MacDoc said:


> I''d be careful with Hotspot on Leopard - VersionTracker has info.


Umm, sorry for the dumminess, but what's Hotspot? And I don't use Leopard - well, not really. I'm a Tiger user on my primary system.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Chas_M*



chas_m said:


> For the most part I loathe "reality" shows as pointless, petty humiliation-fests that belittle, not celebrate, the human spirit by playing up the uglier sides of human nature. I'm speaking mostly of shows such as "The Bachelor" et al, degrading to watch as well as degrading to be in.


Yes! You said it. When these shows first aired (their dirty laundry, so to speak), I tried sitting through one episode. I couldn't. I'm finding the same about Survivor/Amazing Race. 



chas_m;81376My wife and I also made a concerted effort to watch "How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria?" because we like Gavin Crawford said:


> Chas_m, did you watch any of the 'Bathroom Divas' currently on Bravo? I really don't know why and how they chose the winner of S1. I didn't like him at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

ciaochiao said:


> Is Red Green's real name 'Moe Green'?


Steve Smith is Red Green


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> "William Shatner is the Dr. G of sci-fi land!!" I like watching reruns of the original Star Trek series.



click pic


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Red Green*

Ah. I didn't know who Red Green was - in 'real life', so to speak. Thanks. I've only started watching his show over the past year on CBC. Unfortunately, it appears that the CBC doesn't have a 'video player' format in the manner of CTV, Global, et al. I wish they did.
CC


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Tell me no lies!*

I am off to do penance - a Mt Everest of dishes. In the meantime, I would like a 'raw response' from all of you. Prior to becoming the intellectual sages you are, in your wanton youth, pray tell, what soap opera did you watch, if only for a brief period of time? This would include the famous 'night time' soaps such as Dallas, Dynasty, etc. I'm just curious. So upon my return, I am only seeking truth: you may speak in the 3rd person to shield your true identity:lmao: See you all after the dishes!
CC


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Anyone catch the Hallmark Movie tonight.....

Very moving Dr. G catch it

http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/...HallOfFame/HHOF_TOP?rSearchTerm=irena sendler

The story behind the movie

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/18/arts/television/18hear.html?_r=1

Even more remarkable.......the story behind the discovery of her remarkable life and accomplishments..... ....



> *The second astonishing story *-- which most viewers of the film may not ever hear about -– unfolds in stages and takes place in Uniontown, Kansas. It involves Norm Conard, a teacher, and a group of students who took Sendler’s story to heart in such a way that it got the attention of the film’s producers.
> 
> In 1999, Conard found an old magazine and showed some of his students a clipping that described how Sendler had saved Jewish children from the Nazis. None of the students had heard of Sendler, but they wanted to know more about her.
> They learned how Sendler went into the Warsaw Ghetto and spoke to Jewish parents, and convinced them to let her take the children past the Nazi guards in body bags. She then contacted Polish families who agreed to adopt the children. To maintain the real identities of the children, Sendler made name lists and hid the lists in jars, which she buried in her garden.
> Conard’s students did more than study her story. They dramatized it in a play titled, "Life in a Jar," which they performed in various community settings. They eventually discovered that Sendler was still alive and living in poverty in Warsaw. They raised funds for Sendler and then along with Conard visited her in Poland. For more about Conard and his students, see The Irena Sendler Project.


to here

Life in a Jar: The Irena Sendler Project

Dr. G .....you CAN'T write fiction like this..... I rest my case.....  Reality wins every time.......

Irena then and at 98


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Cia - two others you might have missed and should not....both keepers big time....










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/From_the_Earth_to_the_Moon_(miniseries)
The series won both an Emmy Award and a Golden Globe Award for best miniseries in 1998.










As of 2009, the show has won more Emmy awards, thirteen, than any other miniseries, and four Golden Globe 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Adams_(miniseries)

Hankies recommended for both....entertaining, informative and moving.....


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Interesting*

Hi MD:
Thanks for the suggestions. I saw a bit of the John Adams series. What I saw was indeed, very good. The two leads however, are great actors. it's too bad that Giamatti did that terrible Lady in the Water - uck. Linney has done some decent work over the years. I've never heard of the other one. I shall take a moment and read the links you supplied. 

I read a bit about the Sendler story. What a shame she wasn't awarded the Nobel. What she did was astounding - what she had to endure for that was heinous. 

I've visited the AnchorFree site. I'm not sure how to use it but if anyone has suggestions, please let me know...I'm not very savvy with apps and how they work so i'm always open to reading!
CC


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sendler may yet win - it's early.

Adams is brilliant....so well crafted and you come away with a terrific understanding of the effort of the breaking away and crafting of America. It's both a personal look at Adams and family and a broad sweep of history - tough to do and stay engaging..and yes much rests on the leads.

Moon is a story for the ages.....so well done and each episode is stand alone. Hanks deft touch.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, yes, in 2007, Irene Sendler was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize but lost to Al Gore. She is truly a remarkable person, award or not. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Loved watching "John Adams" and have seen it three times now, all the episodes in order.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Is there any reason not to try again for Sendler??

•••

Adams and Earth to the Moon can be watched again and again. There is always something to see that pops out...

••

Really enjoyed this tonight - very moving and inspiring. :clap:










3 Peaks 3 Weeks


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

The fact that nobody mentioned "Dollhouse" makes me sad. It makes me sad not only because people are missing out on a killer show that is smart _and_ entertaining (as just about all Joss Whedon series are), but also because it means it'll be canned just as it starts to gain momentum. 

A7


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*too new*

Hi All:

Well, I certainly envy the people who are methodical enough to watch the episodes IN SEQUENCE. i've recently hooked up the satellite dish and am getting WAY too many channels. The shows I gravitate towards are the ones I'm already watching. I can't figure out which season is showing for the shows I'm watching and THAT is a pain. I'm trying to guess the seasons by placing the characters. It seems that i only 'join in' about 2 seasons before any series ends. The only series I'm watching as re-runs that i actually know moderately well is The Sopranos. I really will go look at the videos MacDoc has suggested and Dr. G has supported.

As for a 2nd nomination for someone as deserving as Sendler, i rather doubt that the stupid, arrogant, narrow-minded, publicity bent Nobel committee would allow a candidate to stand twice. They usually award it to someone who's near death or dead. the prize amount is a pittance and the winner rarely uses the funds for continued research/work. We could all write a collective letter and suggest that Sendler be re-nominated. 

Dollhouse. I haven't tuned in to see it yet. There hasn't been any write up describing what the show is about so I've yet to see it. What is it about? What day/time/channel is it on? I'm actually glad you've brought up a pretty new show A7. I was asking what I could start watching that was new so that for once, i won't be SO lost!

We'll look forward to your description of Dollhouse A7.
CC


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

ciaochiao said:


> Dollhouse. I haven't tuned in to see it yet. There hasn't been any write up describing what the show is about so I've yet to see it. What is it about? What day/time/channel is it on? I'm actually glad you've brought up a pretty new show A7. I was asking what I could start watching that was new so that for once, i won't be SO lost!
> 
> We'll look forward to your description of Dollhouse A7.
> CC


That's the problem... nobody has tuned in to see it yet. lol. It's on Fox, Fridays at 9pm (bad time slot I know). I'll be honest... it started out a little slow. That's a little on par with a Joss Whedon series though, as he likes to develop the characters and slowly build towards more. And it doesn't help that the network (Fox) canned the pilot episode. Anyway, the last two episodes (8 and 9 I think?) were really fantastic.

As for a little synopsis... without giving too much away, the Dollhouse is a secret organization that has a number of "dolls" they send out on missions. A doll is a human who has had his/her memory erased. When they are hired for an engagement, their brain is imprinted with the skills and memories relevant to that job. So the dolls can be anything and anyone you want.

Of course, there's the obsessed cop looking to bring the dollhouse down, the nerdy brain tech who runs everything, the emotionless boss-lady of the organization, and the over-zealous head of security... and the hint of the first experiment that went horribly wrong. All there to help the narrative.

Where the show really shines is in how it raises the ethical questions of the technology. I can't say much about that as it gives too much away. And as with all Whedon shows, the characters all have a lot of depth, which is revealed a little bit at a time as the series goes on.

Now that the show has hit it's stride, it is really worth watching. Hopefully there will be a season 2 so it can really shine. I'm tired of having 18 CSIs on TV. It's time for something unique and different.

A7


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting concept for a TV show, a7mc


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

a7mc said:


> i'm tired of having 18 csis on tv. It's time for something unique and different.
> 
> A7


amen!


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Sounds good*

Hi A7:
i really liked your description of the show. Clear, concise - something i fail to be. you've made the show sound very interesting. A touch of Sci-fi with a logical twist. I can be found at home on many Fridays so to be honest, although the 9pm slot isn't a prime slot, it's good for me! I too feel like you guys do about the numerous CSIs and Law/Orders. The only CSI that is still rather true to form is the original. The Law and Order that I've really stuck with is the SVU. I love Meloni and Harigitay. They really do make a good team. Somehow, I can't see Meloni as a joker but in an interview, Hargitay says it's hard to keep a straight face around him. I wish that they'd release blooper reels on those shows once in a while. So having admired your input here, I will watch Dollhouse on Friday!! Then we can post back here and I can tell you how right you are . I wasn't sure about which were Josh Whedon's works but did a quick search - ha, i'm finally learning the wonders of the universal library...and yes, he's got many, many great works to his credit. 

i'm curious: what do you and everyone else think of 'Without a Trace' and 'Criminal Minds'? As you can clearly see, I'm a 'crime' show nut. i also thought that Invasion was not bad at all, although like Lost, it really could spin your head around if you weren't consistent with the episodes. Please give your opinions on those shows, good or bad. I'm always interested in opinions of others. 
CC


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

_Criminal Minds_ lost a lot of its lustre when Mandy Patinken took his leave of the show. Not a bad series but I've grown tired of it. They hit upon a good formula and they're busy now pummeling it into the dust.

_Without A Trace_ is well cast but I've always had a hard time with it... I find the formulaic skeleton holding it all up a tad too obvious. I always wanted to see the lead investigator, played by Anthony LaPaglia, crack something more than a weak half-smile. But Poppy Montgomery is cute. Jean-Marie Baptiste is also an excellent actor. Sometimes I found the show difficult to watch, mainly for the its resonating themes of abandonment and cruelty.

Agreed that the only decent _CSI_ was the first one - although I used to enjoy watching the sun-soaked Miami one, just to see Caruso mugging for the camera, delivering those laconic, cardboard lines.

I haven't watched any TV for close to two months now. I feel like a new man!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

ciaochiao said:


> Hi A7:
> i really liked your description of the show. Clear, concise - something i fail to be. you've made the show sound very interesting.


Thanks. I'm in the film/video industry, so I think it's because I've gotten good at "pitching" a show. 

Let me throw this out there:
There's a show called _Hero Complex_. It's about a guy who has the ability to affect a person's immediate outcome... like karma. If you were good, and he touches you, good things happen to you. If you were bad, well... not so good things will happen.

The catch is that his "power" is known to the world, and as a result, he has been thrust into the spotlight. People view him as a hero, though his power is so limited that actually trying to be a hero puts him in imminent danger. After all, he has to get close enough to touch someone in order for anything to happen, so he's constantly being put in harm's way.

His ability has inevitably made him very popular, yet completely isolated. People want to be with him for the fame and novelty, yet nobody wants to get close to him out of fear of what might happen. His only friend is his roommate, an always smiling, always chipper motivational speaker who is good to a fault (thus not afraid to be close to the hero). He is the one pushing the hero into the spotlight, arranging tv interviews, etc. Our hero is not comfortable with this, but goes along with it because it's his best (and only) friend. There's also a hint of a past romance... a girl he loved, but felt obligated to push aside out of fear for what might happen one day due to his ability. She's still in his life, but he always keeps his distance despite the obvious attraction between them.

The interesting part of the show is how it deals with the duality between always being surrounded by people yet always being alone, and his internal struggle to be the hero everyone expects him to be (though he's really just as vulnerable and scared as the rest of us).

So what do you think of that show?

A7


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Very interesting*

Hi A7;

I think that the concept of such as show, Hero Complex, is an excellent concept. It does show the duality of ability vs social isolation. This is quite the truism in life as well, we tend to admire those with ability yet put them several arms lengths from our everyday lives due to a number of reasons including fear of their abilities and jealousy of their competence. Hence the 'nerd' term. Moreover, there is always someone, even in the life of the absolute social outcast, who endorses, endures, and enthuses over the person because they are either feeling compassion for the outcast or so secure in their own existence that not much threatens them or their standing in society. These reasons are not always the sole reasons for accepting friendship with someone who is shunned by others. As for getting close to people in order for them to see the special abilities you have, this is a conundrum pervasive through all of our lives - whether we have special powers or not. Getting close to someone involves a great deal of trust and trust as well all learn, is something that must be earned. Your story line reminds me a bit of Pushing Daisies, which I actually really enjoyed for about one season. I could never coordinate my time schedule to persistently follow the show but was disappointed when it was pulled off the air. There were a few shows that stunned me when they were cancelled. I don't quite know what the public is looking for. there are currently, several shows on TV that i simply can't understand. I do not see why they have such mass appeal. And try as I may, I can't get into the show. One genre is the 'reality' type shows such as Biggest Loser, The Bachelor, Survivor, The Amazing Race....what is it that the public finds so attractive in these shows? If you can shed some light on this, I would appreciate your point of view. Speaking of your point of view, I went searching Global for back episodes of Dollhouse so that I could be 'caught up' by Friday. Unfortunately, Global doesn't show it on their video viewer. I can't seem to pick any of them up using other sites (mind you, I really suck at finding these types of sites) since they keep telling me that the show is only available for 'US viewers'. If you have any suggestions, please let me know. 

Out of curiosity, what do you think of House?
CC


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I can speak for Survivor and Amazing Race,

It's the reality that you cannot write into fiction. The twists and turns and unexpected interactions and emotions.

The back stories and real emotion that arises - not the play acted version.

Remember these are unscripted but then edited for content.....when interspersed with the sometimes very interesting back stories - it works over time...you can't just "drop in".


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sadly it is people who have no idea of the real side of "reality" TV (   ) who get sucked in to believing the crap.

So called "reality" TV shows are among the tightest edited stuff you can view and are edited to the point that the "naive will believe".

Best some folks give their heads a shake. Beats hanging naivety out for the world to see.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Drama*



MacDoc said:


> I can speak for Survivor and Amazing Race,
> 
> It's the reality that you cannot write into fiction. The twists and turns and unexpected interactions and emotions.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess I've never thought of reality shows as bona fide and spontaneous. first of all, to be honest with you, I don't think a larger part of what's shown is impromptu. The participants tend to behave at times, the way they expect the public to view them. There are the occasional surprise moments but in general, i would wager my life on the fact that the participants are sat down each week to discuss what the producers 'anticipate' or 'would like' them to do/say. The fact it may be heavily edited and therefore at times, out of context, is in my opinion, a form of scripting. The other thing is that I've never watched shows like this because I've been a community and public activist for years. I get SO MUCH drama from these 'real life' situations that i simply can't get into people doing things that have no real purpose. I've been told that the money is enough of a purpose so again, each man has a subjective view as to purpose. The show that really turns me off any reality show however, has got to be The Bachelor. That is the most God awful show i've ever had the misfortune of accidentally glancing at. 

In short, i believe that all of the world is truly a stage and each day, we are either the 'stars', supporting cast, or behind the scenes each day we exist. As such, there is always plenty of real, unscripted drama that goes on every day my eyes stay open - and sometimes, even when they're closed!! As a society, we behave differently in different situations. Don't you think that's unscripted? There sure aren't any producers hanging around and giving me ideas to boost my ratings as a human being! So even though you've explained why it is that you feel things like Survivor, Amazing Race, etc. are well received, I'm still not able to embrace the shows. But it doesn't matter because there are obviously millions who do - you being one of them MacDoc - i'll stick with murder and mayhem!!


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Isn't there a reality TV shows about reality TV shows?

I don't mind some reality tv shows, I generally dont watch them because its overdone, and it is not very reality based.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Formulas*



Max said:


> _Criminal Minds_ lost a lot of its lustre when Mandy Patinken took his leave of the show. Not a bad series but I've grown tired of it. They hit upon a good formula and they're busy now pummeling it into the dust.


I agree with you about Patinkin. i loved his character. What I don't understand is why they NEVER let thomas gibson smile. He looks like he hasn't had a good bowel movement in ages!:lmao::lmao: I was hoping that you'd be willing to expand upon your statement regarding a good formula. What, in your opinion, is the formula for that show?



Max said:


> _Without A Trace_ Sometimes I found the show difficult to watch, mainly for the its resonating themes of abandonment and cruelty.


By abandonment you mean? I'm not being testy, i'm curious as to the context of your comment.



Max said:


> Agreed that the only decent _CSI_ was the first one - although I used to enjoy watching the sun-soaked Miami one, just to see Caruso mugging for the camera, delivering those laconic, cardboard lines.


LoL!! my young kids always wait for the opening. Apparently last week, Caruso said his typical 'Horatio' line and my kids screamed, "He didn't put on his sunglasses!!" Sure enough, it was a non-spectacled Caruso lead in. Even though I don't think much of the story lines, I watch it at times for the 'Horatio cool factor'. Moreover, I want my kids to go to the same university that Horatio attended because as a science researcher, I only know how to do a few types of experiments - Horatio can do ANYTHING, be it genetic, chemical, biochemical, and physics. He also KNOWS EVERYTHING about ANYTHING. Again, as a person who spent too many years in school, I know that upon graduation, the only field one has any knowledge of is the one they researched during grad school. But had I attended Horatio's university, well then, THAT'S DIFFERENT!!:lmao::lmao:
CC


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> It's the reality that you cannot write into fiction. The twists and turns and unexpected interactions and emotions.
> 
> The back stories and real emotion that arises - not the play acted version.


Come now. How real is it when the protagonists _know_ they're being videotaped? Ever hear of the observer effect? I'm quite certain you have.

You routinely exhibit a nasty disdain for fiction in television, MacDoc. Yet the very shows you trumpet are liberally laced with fiction and artifice. Which is fine, as it's entertainment after all. But please don't try to tell me your vaunted 'reality' shows amount to a brave and refreshing expression of unvarnished truth.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ciaochiao said:


> Chas_m, did you watch any of the 'Bathroom Divas' currently on Bravo?


No, but I'm intrigued by RuPaul's "Drag Races" and may have to tune that in. Sound like it just might be a little bit on the campy side (ya think?).



> Did you ever watch the Sopranos? I really, really like the writing.


Yes. Outstandingly written, so much so that I would watch it when I could even though I don't really enjoy Mafia stories (unless Coppola or Woody Allen do them).



> My kids LOVE Futurama. I have never 'gotten it'. but you guys all seem to agree. As for Rachel Maddow, I'm not sure who she is....don't freak.


Rachel Maddow Show

More "american lefty" news analysis, but delivered in such a loving, personable and accessible way that even righty-tighties ought to like it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

a7mc said:


> So what do you think of that show?
> 
> A7


Retitle it "Jesus 2010" and I think you've got a winner!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Max whined


> Come now. How real is it when the protagonists know they're being videotaped? Ever hear of the observer effect? I'm quite certain you have.
> 
> You routinely exhibit a nasty disdain for fiction in television, MacDoc. Yet the very shows you trumpet are liberally laced with fiction and artifice. Which is fine, as it's entertainment after all. But please don't try to tell me your vaunted 'reality' shows amount to a brave and refreshing expression of unvarnished truth.


Oh spare us the defence of your craft ...lack of confidence perhaps????...I stated quite clearly the shows are edited for effect and you might as well make the same "claim" about a sports event....

Immaterial to the argument....keep your "scripted to the tiniest pratfall" if it earns you a living...I have the greatest admiration for works like John Adams, ReGenesis and others as I've stated frequently.

The appeal of the reality shows is different - it's a similar phenom to a hockey game that you know who wins or is predetermined by a writer....not so satisfying.
I KNOW your main character is not going to get killed in the first episode or even mid way through a series.
I don't know that a popular and top contestant won't be gone right now in something like Survivor or someone like Paul Potts won't show up on a talent show.

If Potts-like rags to stardom shows up written in fiction it's schmaltz........and deservedly so
Shows up in reality??......a delight

If you can't figure out that difference.......you have my sympathies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> So called "reality" TV shows are among the tightest edited stuff you can view and are edited to the point that the "naive will believe".
> 
> 
> > I know someone who works on the technical side of the Survivor series, and he would strongly agree with Sinc's point, albeit off the record.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Finally!!*

Hi All:

Well finally, Chas_M has responded to my thread long posts regarding the Sopranos!! I am grateful that someone else has watched the show. And I'm in agreement with you too Chas_M. I've already stated that I felt the writing was par none but having been granted the luxury of satellite TV recently, I'm able to watch a variety of shows in their 'syndicated' re-run format. I noticed that there is a LOT of symbolism within each episode of the Sopranos. There are several other shows that have done the same, with great aplomb as well.

I believe that MacDoc likes what might also be called, 'spontaneity' in the reality shows. But the thing about reality shows is that they rely on human foibles to interest their viewers. I have enough foibles of my own and don't need to remind myself that they are there via any show that constantly splays human nature for inspection. At this point, I believe that there should be a further classification to the term, 'reality show'. there are so many of them, each detailing different situations. The 'reality shows' that I do enjoy at times, are either pure entertainment - such as American Idol or '...Think You can Dance?' I watched 'The Exterminators' on A&E at about 4a.m. today. I found it quite entertaining just as I found 'The First 48' somewhat watch-able at the very beginning. For me, a reality show that informs is interesting. They are for me, similar to a documentary - which we all also know, has been edited for content. Yet because the documentary is supposedly a learning experience for the viewer, we do not take such a dim view of this genre. The reality series that do teach should perhaps be re-labeled as 'Reality Documentaries'. 

Having said all of this, I wanted to let everyone know that I was able to find the 1st few episodes of 'Dollhouse'. Perhaps I was just very tired but I could not stay focused on the 1st episode. i'm hoping that perhaps the 2nd & third will be more suited to my form of brain activity. After all, I found the humor in The Big Bang Theory to be anything but funny for the first several episodes. At this time however, it's part of the comedy show roll that I try to watch each week. We are sorely lacking some very good comedy shows. If anyone has a good idea for a new one, please by all means....DEVELOP IT!! Your adoring public awaits!
CC


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> But the thing about reality shows is that they rely on human foibles to interest their viewers.


Idol is a reality show.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
Dollhouse started out by sucking, but now it has improved to the point of mediocrity. I think it will have a clique following of those who "get it", while it will be too obscure and obtuse for most viewers.

One show that I think is good is Damages, because it is so twisted and has so many people on the take to so many other people that are on the take, it's entirely realistic (especially if one thinks Bush Administration tactics). But it is too twisted for people that are more accustomed to simple, linear plotlines, were there is some hero doing heroic things, and some criminal getting his or her due. Damages is TV for the person who likes Cronenburg movies.

The show to watch now is Rescue Me - Denis Leary does an excellent job on that show; especially now that Jack Bauer is in his final hours of saving America from all kinds of xenophobia and terror...


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> Dollhouse started out by sucking, but now it has improved to the point of mediocrity. I think it will have a clique following of those who "get it", while it will be too obscure and obtuse for most viewers.


Agreed (though I would say the show has now risen above mediocrity). The first 3 episodes were pretty slow and bland. The next 3 were mediocre. The ones since have been really great.

It's a real shame that the general population is too damn dumb and "brain lazy" to enjoy a show with depth.

A7


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Dollhouse*

OK, Ok....I must be missing something. Granted, i didn't get into the last episode of dollhouse. i must be missing something. What exactly am i supposed to be looking at? i can be pretty dense at times so a good wham across the area housing the grey matter may be in order!!
CC


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Well if you don't get it, then it might not be for you. I could explain everything in detail, but that takes all the fun out of it. It's all about the social implications of the Dollhouse and the ethical issues it raises. You have to discover all the nuances and ideologies on your own, otherwise it's a bit like explaining a joke.

Oh well. I guess I'm just weird and there's no place for my style of TV on the air. I mean, I absolutely LOVED J-pod, so what do I know. 

A7


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

EvanPitts said:


> The show to watch now is Rescue Me - Denis Leary does an excellent job on that show; especially now that Jack Bauer is in his final hours of saving America from all kinds of xenophobia and terror...


Rescue Me just keeps getting better. Top notch cast and great writers and actors. Cool theme song. Can't beat it.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*that was a surprise*



fjnmusic said:


> Rescue Me just keeps getting better. Top notch cast and great writers and actors. Cool theme song. Can't beat it.


Hey Fmusic

I must admit, rescue me stunned the pants off of me. now my problem is finding it from the beginning of the season and trying to catch up. I never would have taken Leary as a dramatic actor. He stunned me and everyone else. Anyway hints as to how I can watch from the beginning? how many seasons has it been on?

DON'T GIVE UP N MY YET A7. I shall not give up watching. i'm in episode 3. Hoping that watching that will allow me to finally 'get it'. I don't want it 'explained'. it loses a lot in the translation - my mom used to hate explaining stuff to my dad who was not an indigenous canadian. by the time the joke was explained, it wasn't funny any more!!!! I hear you, A7. Just be patient with me....chicaai chicaai.....
CC


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> Max whined... Oh spare us the defence of your craft ...lack of confidence perhaps????...I stated quite clearly the shows are edited for effect and you might as well make the same "claim" about a sports event....
> 
> Immaterial to the argument....keep your "scripted to the tiniest pratfall" if it earns you a living...I have the greatest admiration for works like John Adams, ReGenesis and others as I've stated frequently.
> 
> ...


Oh no... more heaps of disdain for them that don't agree. Your accusation that I'm insecure in my 'craft' is telling, if not unfortunate. Stuff edited 'for effect' is the essence of artifice. No matter how hard you strive to minimize the setups and staged moments, the truth remains - it's chopped, shuffled and deftly repackaged to a T. 

MacDoc, sympathies from the likes of you are not required.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max: I must agree here. I find reality programming some of the most peurile stuff imaginable. I think it depends on how easily one's emotions are manipulated to determine whether it appears as "a delight." I can't approach this vaudeville material with the sense of uncritical awe and child-like wonder demanded of its viewers. 

I think it's wonderful programming for children, however, as a tool to teach them about basic media literacy.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Max: I must agree here. I find reality programming some of the most peurile stuff imaginable. I think it depends on how easily one's emotions are manipulated to determine whether it appears as "a delight." I can't approach this vaudeville material with the sense of uncritical awe and child-like wonder demanded of its viewers.
> 
> I think it's wonderful programming for children, however, as a tool to teach them about basic media literacy.


+1

not to mention predictable and formulaic.

If I want a dose of reality, I'll watch a series like "Carrier" on PBS, otherwise there's really nothing on any of those 500 channels.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Macfury
> Max: I must agree here. I find reality programming some of the most peurile stuff imaginable. I think it depends on how easily one's emotions are manipulated to determine whether it appears as "a delight." I can't approach this vaudeville material with the sense of uncritical awe and child-like wonder demanded of its viewers.
> 
> I think it's wonderful programming for children, however, as a tool to teach them about basic media literacy.


what a pompous bit of











_"Oh I must agree Max".... in a high pitched little finger stuck out on the teacup best T Capote voice...._....

pardon my sardonic..


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MD... I think you need to post a few more pics and unleash a brigade of smileys. Once more into the breach!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max: Please pardon his sardonic.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Visages*

Hi All;
Well, I seem to have missed the sardonic. I may just try and stick to Dollhouse since many seem to tout its great content. See A7? You are not alone. 

As for reality shows, well, I think that it is all in the packaging. Some shows just sit better and the public views them with less of a sense of disgust than others. Then there are those that simply can't be watched for more than two minutes. I maintain that shows like the Bachelor fall into this category. I simply can't understand WHY ON EARTH, with everything else and 500 additional channels (as pointed out by kp), anyone would watch it. my 10 year old sometimes finds the Amazing Race amusing but has yet to latch onto Survivor, which I can't get into either. There's enough back-stabbing in the world I live in that I don't need to watch it glorified on TV. 

When i was still in 'formalized' education, ie, university, I used to buy the National Enquirer on a regular basis. i found that reading my texts and journal articles were stressing my brain so for breaks, I'd read something truly puerile, as MacF calls it, was very liberating. I don't know why I just didn't read AT ALL but I likened the NE to cotton candy, all fluff, tastes great for the moment, but too much of it makes you sick. If I'm stressed, I still read the NE and other fluff books such as Lawrence Sanders, Jeffery Archer, or other Grisham-esque literary 'works'. I suppose the same goes for TV shows. I love good fiction and have the utmost respect for well-written/scripted comedies and dramas. We seem to weave in and out of good periods of works and bad. At this moment, I believe that shows such as Dollhouse, Rescue Me, and others that i can't think of at this moment, are the shows we gravitate towards when we want our minds to take a break. As another poster stated, some reality shows are just so humiliating that it's internally embarrassing for the viewer. As an example, I tend to watch American Idol at the try-out stage for the comedy but there are times that the performances are so horrid that it's no longer funny, just humiliating. Then there were the years when the performer with the most talent was voted off the show. I realized that there was far more than pure talent manipulating the results so I just stopped watching. This year, there has been the usual 3 or 4 very good performers that are consistent but yet again, whammy's are pulled that shake my faith in the purity of 'reality shows'. In the end, reality or not, everything is staged. Shakespeare really had it nailed when he claimed that all the world was a stage. If we filmed out own day to day ongoings, some of the clips would likely make for excellent viewing, depending upon what frame of mind we, the viewer, were in. The show Two and a Half Men has a huge following but I've tried watching it a few times and simply can't understand what the draw is. I like The Big Bang Theory far more but there are those who can't understand the humor in that show either. Corner Gas was never a show that grabbed me but I had a personal tie to the show and therefore, had a bit of loyalty watching it on a 'monthly' basis. But literally millions of Canucks and now yanks, just adore(d) the show. There is no sense or purpose to denigrating another's penchant for any particular genre or show because we all tick to the tock of different clocks. If we check what's on each other's itunes, i'm sure this would support my statement. And as with anything, if you don't like it, don't look at it. Recently, another thread posted some pics of an event. Some viewers were extremely rude after viewing the thread. I remain incredulous at the personal assault on the poster since we all have the ability to simply NOT CLICK on the thread. I don't think that insulting another poster gives more credence to our own thoughts, rather, it tends to invalidate what we say since we are taking it out of the logical and placing it into the emotional and everyone would likely agree that emotion is one of the least rational acts. So, now that i've said my piece, I'm going to search for the biggest plate of greasy, gravy laden french fries and clog my arteries so I can sit back and watch The Sopranos and last week's American Idol on youtube...:lmao::lmao::lmao: Anyone care to join me with the ketchup?
CC


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Well...*

Well A7, it would seem that others have the same view as you! I'm glad I started watching and thanks. i hope I finally catch on more solidly...it may take three syndicated seasons but eventually....

*'Dollhouse' renewed for second season 

Sources have confirmed a second season of Joss Whedon's "Dollhouse" is on tap for fall 2009.
*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There you go Max - a little cultural splash....










for your alphabetical interpretation.......


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A well played Survivor this year - sometimes nice guys do finish first and the apparent "country hick" becomes a rare unanimous choice. :clap:

A particularly vicious Survivor in some respects tho a well deserved win -two years in a row the winner also won the popularity award from the audience.....

Hard to believe 19th season..and I still recall the first one


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

I watched Survivor fairly religiously for a few seasons, now I am hit and miss with it. I find it very repetitive now-the location changes but really the players and the maneuvering seem almost generic at this point. It is interesting to me that while I have no problem with Jack Bauer sticking his finger into somone's wound to get information, I find the manipulation and dishonesty in Survivor distasteful.

I really like Biggest Loser-probably because the transformations are relevant to me and I love the different styles of the coaches.

Reality TV seems to me to be a way of making TV shows without actors-an obvious statement but it must at least in part be about budget.

I also have a limited appetite for the down and dirty details of total strangers' emotional history and machinations. What is it with people that they are willing to go on TV and talk about all of their really personal stuff? Have they never heard of boundaries?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MacDoc... what's with the painting? Am I supposed to be in thrall of it? Cheered by it? Comforted, perhaps? Insulted? "Alphabetical interpretation..." hmmm... is this but one more of your legendary word salad moments? Must be. Ah, well. Thank you for that, kind sir.

___________________________________________________________________

One of reality TV's charms for producers lies in how cheap it is to create. Not at all like a big drama with a cast of expensive stars - no stable of writers toiling away at those scripts and story arcs, no large construction crews to build the sets.... much smaller camera crews, no need for hair and makeup people and the rates all of these people typically get for their efforts. I can see the attraction from an economic perspective. Since TV audiences are splintering away like mad and channel loyalty is largely a thing of the past, it's getting harder to eke out those fat profit margins. Advertisers too are loathe to shell out unless it's for a top-shelf show that's a ratings winner.

Yeah, some of the shows cost a fair buck. Stuff like _The Amazing Race_ has got to be pricey - especially for the location scouts and their assistants who go out as an advance team looking for exotic and under-exposed parts of the big blue marble. I see that specific show as sub-species of reality TV I find particularly offensive - it's some kind of breathtakingly superficial tourist porn.

Well, if it's your particular mug of poison, I say, drink up! Good thing there's on-demand video services out there. Good thing YouTube is with us these days.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

ciaochiao said:


> Well A7, it would seem that others have the same view as you! I'm glad I started watching and thanks. i hope I finally catch on more solidly...it may take three syndicated seasons but eventually....
> 
> *'Dollhouse' renewed for second season
> 
> ...


Cool. I'm glad to hear that... The last 4 episodes were amazing. Now that they've got things rolling, season 2 should be great.

A7

On a side note: Two generic cop based shows that have surprised me this season with unique interesting characters: Castle and The Mentalist.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*And now for...*

And tonight, never mind the sublime. And either people hate it or love it but I am not going to hide the fact that i love dance and almost all shows that detail dance SOOOO tonight, I am watching Dancing with the Stars. I agree with mc3251 about spilling one's guts on national tv. Having said that however, I wouldn't allow the world to see my fight with weight loss either but again, everyone is different in viewing tastes. Many, many people like the Mentalist. i'm not a fan yet. the star is affable and very pleasing to the eye but I have watched Copperfield and criss angel do some pretty amazing stuff. Copperfield was stunning, all without tv assistance. 

Anyway, if I really am missing a dose of 'reality', all I need do is follow some of the ehmac members around in their posts. plenty of drama there.
CC


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

ciaochiao said:


> Anyway, if I really am missing a dose of 'reality', all I need do is follow some of the ehmac members around in their posts. plenty of drama there.
> CC


:lmao::lmao: Good one cc. Maybe some of these members are religious followers of WWE and that's where they practiced their posturing and blustering.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

a7mc said:


> Cool. I'm glad to hear that... The last 4 episodes were amazing. Now that they've got things rolling, season 2 should be great.
> 
> On a side note: Two generic cop based shows that have surprised me this season with unique interesting characters: Castle and The Mentalist.


The first episodes of Dollhouse were WEAK, I thought it would be canned as fast as possible. But they certainly learned how to jazz it up, and the whole blank mind thing works well with the lack of expression from the leading actress. If they can keep the cool stuff going, it will be something to watch; but if they lapse back into the ways of their first few episodes - there will be a mid-season replacement.

The Mentalist bores me, but Castle is cute. I don't know if it will fly next season.

I was surprised by Fringe. It's all about the professor dude. If he wasn't in it, I wouldn't bother.

These days - it's all about Rescue Me, the best show on TV right now.

They have started advertising for Big Brother...


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Comedy*

Hi All:

I know we've been discussing dramas here but I watch a fair amount of comedy as well. Actually, not much recently since imho, there just isn't much out there for anyone with normal brain activity. I was wondering two things:

1) has anyone watched 'Gary Unmarried' - and what do you think?
2) what's the comedy show of your choice?

OK, thanks for discussing!
CC


----------



## shazbat (Feb 7, 2005)

Better off Ted was pretty strong for the first four episodes, then has tailed off a bit.

The Mighty Boosh is superb, though no new material.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ciaochiao said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I know we've been discussing dramas here but I watch a fair amount of comedy as well. Actually, not much recently since imho, there just isn't much out there for anyone with normal brain activity. I was wondering two things:
> 
> ...


I really enjoy Two and a half men - hilarious.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Don't get it either*

hmm. So many, including my youngest, love 2.5 Men. i've tried watching it a few times and still haven't caught on to the humor. I must be missing something. On the other hand, I started out thinking that Gary Unmarried was pretty lame but over the past few weeks, I haven't laughed so hard at a sitcom for quite some time. Perhaps it's the fact that I have a pretty intimate knowledge of divorce and the emotions associated with that condition. I find the jokes regarding ex-spouses simply hilarious. Jay Mohr plays the part quite well, imho. He's a stereotype but with a snap. I don't know how to put my finger on it at this moment but I hope the standard of writing from this James Burrows show continues to grow.

i've never watched Ted. i'll have to give it a gander.
CC


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

*dexter*

Have any of you guys watched Dexter (Michael C Hall) on Showtime? Its a sick and twisted series about a forensic pathologist (blood splatter expert) who moonlights as a sociopathic serial killer with a conscious who kills the bad killers. He has a girlfriend with kids, a sister who cusses and cops as friends. Its a very fascinating, creepy, funny, exciting and gruesome series. The fourth season premiers later this year. You'll probably have to rent the DVDs and you have all summer to catch up. IMHO if you enjoy non mainstream series this is it. 

Sharon


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Yes*

Dexter is an excellent show. The concept is incredible and as with The Green mile, the delineation between perceived good and evil is almost an invisible line. i totally agree with you SM09.

Now, i need help here. Someone use the back of your hand to smack my hanging jaw back into place please. i can't believe that Gilles marini didn't win Dancing with the Stars. I'm still slackjawed as i write this. I must admit that Shawn johnson is an incredible worker. She shows her olympic golds with her determination and energy. No doubt she belonged there. I just think that Marini and Burke were far more consistent. They are an incredibly beautiful duo to watch. Oh well, that's Season 8 over with. 

No one has watched Gary Unmarried?? Someone must have seen it a few times? What about 'Allison-mony'?? Come on guys. Weigh in with your 'ha ha ha's - please?
CC


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nice to see Shawn Johnson get some post Olympic exposure....she was really robbed by the under age Chinese..beautiful and talented girl with a 1000 watt smile.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

sharonmac09 said:


> Have any of you guys watched Dexter (Michael C Hall) on Showtime? Its a sick and twisted series about a forensic pathologist (blood splatter expert) who moonlights as a sociopathic serial killer with a conscious who kills the bad killers. He has a girlfriend with kids, a sister who cusses and cops as friends. Its a very fascinating, creepy, funny, exciting and gruesome series. The fourth season premiers later this year. You'll probably have to rent the DVDs and you have all summer to catch up. IMHO if you enjoy non mainstream series this is it.
> 
> Sharon


I don't watch a lot of television, but I did catch one episode of Dexter (might have been the pilot) and liked it. I also liked Hall in "Six Feet Under", but stopped watching when they ran out of story ideas and the show became rather boring.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I watched the pilot of GLEE last night - It was quite entertaining and (of course) the teen loved it...something we can watch together. :clap:
Anybody else watch the pilot of Glee?


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Noooo!!!!*



KC4 said:


> I watched the pilot of GLEE last night - It was quite entertaining and (of course) the teen loved it...something we can watch together. :clap:
> Anybody else watch the pilot of Glee?


i'll have to gander at GLEE. What type of show is it? i hope it's on the ctv video viewer. I was too busy watching the DWTS finale:lmao:

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Without a Trace has been cancelled! But YAYAYAAAAA!! GARY UNMARRIED HAS BEEN RENEWED. thank goodness I'm not the only one who finds the show hilarious. Whew. Scared my old mind and weird sense of humor was somehow, out of whack!

I cannot stand the Ghost Whisperer although i must admit that the last few episodes were ok. i've never watched Medium but hear it's a great show. I also enjoy the Big Bang Theory from time to time because it reminds me of the people I went to school with! 
CC


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*No One?*

Hi All:
I really am stunned that no one has weighed in on Gary Unmarried. Everyone here is still married? If so, then ehMac in itself must be quite the unique enigma!!

Anyone watched Southland or Flashpoint lately? They film Flashpoint across the street from my house a lot and we're always getting notices of the closures. I see if I can 'accidentally' get in a scene holding up a sign saying 'ehMac Rocks'!!!!!:lmao::lmao:

Does anyone understand the re-run season? i thought that immediately following the regular season, they started at the beginning again. I seem to be wrong. 

Oh, btw, did anyone watch the finale of Prison Break and what did everyone think?

CC


----------

